# Which BBQ Sauce do you use?



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

I have always used KC Masterpiece Original.
I noticed in a lot of post that many of you use Sweet Baby Rays Sauce.

Well, I decided to try some and found out that there many to choose from:

Original
Honey
Hickory & Brown Sugar
Sweet and Spicy
Honey Chipotle
Sweet Vidalia Onion

So, which one of the above do you use when you post that you used Sweet Baby Ray's Sauce.
thanks,
B.D


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

http://www.stubbsbbq.com/original.php

I only use the mopping sauce. I usually add some white vinegar and some 57 sauce to it. Gives it a good kick.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

i got some jesse dalton for 99 cents today.

it is sweet and has a little habanero in it.

great deal @ foodarama!


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

Kroger has some Kraft sauce on sale for .50 per bottle if you buy 10.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Sweet Baby Rays Honey Chipotle is hard to beat if you like spicy and sweet!


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I like the original Sweet Baby Ray's for pork. For beef and chicken, I like Rudy's the best, but I can't get it locally. When I'm out, I tend to use original Stubb's sauce since it's pretty similar to Rudy's.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*BBQ sauce*

Stubbs orig. its not all sugar....CVA34


----------



## aopry (Jul 20, 2009)

I also prefer like stubbs original very tasty!!


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

I refuse to ruin bolonga by putting sauce on it.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Stubbs and Rudy's are my bottled favs.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

If I don't feel like making my own I use SBR's or Head Country. Of course I still Dr them some.


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

I use Texas Smoke sauce and it's made by one of our own forum members( TEXASSMOKE) out of South Houston.. Can't hardly beat it.

www.texassmokesauce.com


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

stubbs org and hot


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Head Country hands down. SBR's tastes like something you would put on a pancake to me.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Maybe because I prefer central Texas style barbecue to ours in SE Texas, but I never cared much for ANY barbecue sauce on my brisket or ribs. Seems to me that good meat with the right rub eliminates any need for sauce.

Just my humble opinion. Your mileage may vary......


----------



## bigjohn1704 (Oct 9, 2007)

meyer's honey mesquite is my favorite for anything!!


----------



## tx1911 (Sep 1, 2009)

We keep a couple different brands around the house, but the Original Sweet Baby Ray's is our go-to.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

The kids like sweet baby Ray's but my pick is "Austin's Own" HEB has it....


----------



## bighossf150 (Feb 27, 2011)

sweet baby rays hickory and brown sugar and head country original


----------



## seis dedo del pie (May 12, 2010)

Origanal Head Country


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

I like sweet bbq sauce as much as everybody, but I like a different flavor profile sometimes. The Arthur Bryant sauce is a nice change of pace if you haven't tried it. It is especially good on pork butt IMHO. It is a thin, vinegar type sauce. Cracker Barrel used to sell it, but I don't see it there anymore. You can buy it online though.

My basic choices are:
Sweet Baby Ray Honey Chipotle - Ribs, Chicken
Goode Company Regular - Brisket, Ribs
Stubbs Regular - Brisket, Chicken
Arthur Bryant - Pork butt

I got some Head Country based on recommendations above and I will call it a winner. Good flavor and not too sweet. Very good choice for brisket, chicken or ribs I think.


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

If you see me putting sauce on your bbq you need to work on your bbq skills.lol If Im making chipped beef or something like that I use Cattlemens. IMO bbq sauce belongs nowhere near a rib or a piece of good brisket.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

live2fish247 said:


> If you see me putting sauce on your bbq you need to work on your bbq skills.lol If Im making chipped beef or something like that I use Cattlemens. IMO bbq sauce belongs nowhere near a rib or a piece of good brisket.


You put ketchup on your french fries? LOL


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Haute Pursuit said:


> You put ketchup on your french fries? LOL


Believe it or not no. Or at least rarely. I smother an onion ring in some though.lol

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Only use Saltlick Chipotle flavor.


Brandon

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Voodoo2448 (Aug 9, 2006)

Famous Dave's - Devils Spit if ya like it spicy


----------



## bioman (Jul 6, 2005)

wildly mildly texas made


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Bukmstr said:


> The kids like sweet baby Ray's but my pick is "Austin's Own" HEB has it....


Austins Own is good...


----------



## TEXASSMOKE (Dec 10, 2009)

Texas smoke sauce. I put that shet on everthing. Let us put our sauce in your mouth!:texasflag


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Kc masterpiece original, sucklebusters original


-Nick via Tapatalk


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Blues Hog for glazing ribs. Rudy's if I want sauce on Brisket. Head Country for a decent all around bottled bbq sauce.


----------



## JonTX (Oct 15, 2010)

Stubbs Spicy.....the best....


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

JonTX said:


> Stubbs Spicy.....the best....


X2.


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

Stubbs exclusively!!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

stubbs reguler, but i saute some onion in butter and warm the sauce in it if time allows


----------



## TEXASSMOKE (Dec 10, 2009)

Here you go, a few pics of texassmokesauce at the tails and tunes fishing tournament.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

^^ good stuff


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

Foys is what i use on pork and chicken. On brisket just a good rub, the foys is a mustard vinager base sause and has a little heat. Beau


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

bighossf150 said:


> sweet baby rays hickory and brown sugar and head country original


Yep. Good stuff!


----------



## Anjinsan (Apr 24, 2011)

cva34 said:


> Stubbs orig. its not all sugar....CVA34


Second that. For a store bought, Stubbs original is hard to beat.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I usually just mix up my own. I use some steak seasoning, ketchup, Worcestershire, brown sugar, pepper, vinegar, and some beer. mix it up and cook it on.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

Cartman said:


> Sweet Baby Rays Honey Chipotle is hard to beat if you like spicy and sweet!


 yes tried it last night its a good sauce


----------



## krodrick (Aug 21, 2010)

Look at "Neeleys Sauce receipt" on the internet it is very good and easy to make. I did not put as much sugar as called for (5 TBS brown sugar and 5 TBS of regular sugar) I used 6 TBS of brown sugar and 2 TBS of reg. sugar, I also added about 1/4 tea spoon of fine chopped Jal., seeds and all. This is a easy very good sauce.


----------



## .800KING50 (Jun 30, 2011)

headcountry for readily available store bought sauce (*this is also the base for my comp sauce)

some you need to order online that are hard to beat are blues hog for pork and i really like cowtown for beef.

the slabs has a new sauce called the amazing glaze and its REALLY good


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Dinosaur BBQ has sauce for sale at HEB. Go figure. It really isn't too bad. I wish they had not discontinued Blues Hog. Headcountry will work if you are in a pinch. SBR is just not that good.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Love Sweet Baby Rays and Rudy's...


----------



## scotccrn (Jan 4, 2006)

HEAD COUNTRY!!!


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

#1 Austin's Own
#2 Head Country
#3 Rudy's


----------

